# Help! How much a square?



## Sliverbush (Feb 2, 2009)

I am a pefessional contractor and need help. I got fired from my job because I know more than my boss, he was jealous of me. So I am going into business for myself. I need to know how much to charge for a square of roofing and then siding. I know it depends on how big a square we are talking about, so how about a medium square. How much is that? Ballpark is OK.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Sliverbush said:


> I am a pefessional contractor and need help. I got fired from my job because I know more than my boss, he was jealous of me. So I am going into business for myself. I need to know how much to charge for a square of roofing and then siding. I know it depends on how big a square we are talking about, so how about a medium square. How much is that? Ballpark is OK.


Obviously you don't know more than him.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Hurry quit your job, go out into a broken economy, buy your license, spend lots of money on brand new tools, while you still know everything. :thumbsup:
Really bad time to be a know-it-all.:no:


----------



## 1mancrew (Nov 17, 2008)

I think someone's playing around again for no one can be that stupid:laughing:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Trade: Perfessional Contractor ??????????


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Be more specific. Is that a steel square, a speed square, or a tri-square? The pricing is different on each. If it's a steel square, is it a steel one or one of those fraudulent aluminum ones?

Personally I like the town square, especially when the Senoritas are dancing. It's a lot more fun laying the Senoritas than laying the shingles, but I could never get my pricing right.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> Trade:* Perfessional* Contractor ??????????



You got a problem with that Home boy??:laughing::laughing:


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> You got a problem with that Home boy??:laughing::laughing:



Did you get my check mailed out yet RBS?:thumbup:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> You got a problem with that Home boy??:laughing::laughing:


Hell no, I hope to obtain that status myself one day.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

precisionbuild said:


> Did you get my check mailed out yet RBS?:thumbup:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:. I am waiting on my stimulus check. Then you are good to go:thumbsup:


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

precisionbuild said:


> Did you get my check mailed out yet RBS?:thumbup:


Oh Oh looks like someone bet on the Cardinals.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I didnt know there was small squares and big squares!?:blink:
A square is a square. But if you are laying shingles I suggest shingle screws! They are awsome!:thumbsup:


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

Sliverbush said:


> I am a pefessional contractor and need help. I got fired from my job because I know more than my boss, he was jealous of me. So I am going into business for myself. I need to know how much to charge for a square of roofing and then siding. I know it depends on how big a square we are talking about, so how about a medium square. How much is that? Ballpark is OK.


 
.




Me thinks you should have been fired long ago.






.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Sliverbush said:


> I am a pefessional contractor and need help. I got fired from my job because I know more than my boss, he was jealous of me. So I am going into business for myself. I need to know how much to charge for a square of roofing and then siding. I know it depends on how big a square we are talking about, so how about a medium square. How much is that? Ballpark is OK.


 Hmmm.....Silverbush.....could this be an old lady yanking our chain here?


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

Try some square dancing - the price will come to you then 

Personally I perfer medium squares with nuts :blink:


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

ummm you have yanking and bush in the same sentence bodger





.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Attention Moderators:

I am officially asking fir a "pass" and "Get Outta Jail Free Card" on this one, so I may RIP THIS POSTER A NEW ONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Brock said:


> ummm you have yanking and bush in the same sentence bodger


 .
..aw gimme a break, my girlfriend's out of town.....:laughing::clap:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Attention Moderators:
> 
> I am officially asking fir a "pass" and "Get Outta Jail Free Card" on this one, so I may RIP THIS POSTER A NEW ONE!!!!!!!!





*I cleared it for you got 1 hour. *


Get em:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Bodger said:


> .
> ..aw gimme a break, my girlfriend's out of town.....:laughing::clap:


When is he due back ?


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Attention Moderators:
> 
> I am officially asking fir a "pass" and "Get Outta Jail Free Card" on this one, so I may RIP THIS POSTER A NEW ONE!!!!!!!!


 I think somebody around here, who has the "keys to the kingdom", likes to throw out scraps of raw meat like this now and again. 

Don't forget ZombiePornstar, the bait shop owning wannabe contractor from Guntown MS....


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> When is he due back ?


Hey Hey Hey!....SHE!....
I paid a lot of money for that operation! :laughing::clap:


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

.


Standby for the MALCO post.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

> I didnt know there was small squares and big squares!


Yeah right, HaHa. Whats next, brass magnet?


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

silvertree said:


> Yeah right, HaHa. Whats next, brass magnet?


 

SILVERTREE AND SILVERBUSH 


Could it be one in the same?




.


----------



## Sliverbush (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought you guys were here to help. Buncha big shot know it alls, bet you can't even hammer good.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Sliverbush said:


> I thought you guys were here to help. Buncha big shot know it alls, bet you can't even hammer good.


We got nail guns .........


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Sliverbush said:


> I thought you guys were here to help. Buncha big shot know it alls, bet you can't even hammer good.


you're fired


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Sliverbush said:


> I thought you guys were here to help. Buncha big shot know it alls, bet you can't even hammer good.


 I've got a 28 ouncer......


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I didnt know there was small squares and big squares!?:blink:
> A square is a square. But if you are laying shingles I suggest shingle screws! They are awsome!:thumbsup:


Just be sure not to countersink the heads, and leave them about 1/4" proud......safety code issue.....:shifty:


Meanwhile, where is Malco....is he constructing some sort of electrocution device for this annoying n00b?


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Bodger can hammer gooder then you, some even say he is the goodest.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/pricing-estimating-success-27899/
"hammer good". This is not for real...Right? But youare the know it all, after all you knew more than the boss who fired you wannabe A55!!! A square is 10'x10' a 100 sq ft. That is the only "advice'' i will give you so the pimple faced kid at Home Depot doesnt point and laugh at you when you say you need x # of medium square.
You're right though, i can't hammer GOOD, i can hammer well.
But not as well as you're getting hammered!!!


----------



## Sliverbush (Feb 2, 2009)

> I've got a 28 ouncer......


Yeah, you talking about your nose:laughing:


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

Sliverbush said:


> I thought you guys were here to help. Buncha big shot know it alls, bet you can't even hammer good.


 
Send a personal message to this guy "JBBS"

he will help you out and he hammers real good to.


.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I can't believe you guys keep getting lured into these dirt diggler posts:laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

None of us here have ever said we new more than anybody else! The first post you put on was that you knew more than your x-boss. Well most of the people here are.... you guessed it.... the boss. So you were the one that said you were the know it all. Then you ask a question that a "profassional contractor" should at least know a ball park. Were you trying to impress someone? You will never know more than you x-boss with that atitude! Save the bull***** for the farm. If I were you I would be asking for your job back silverbushy!!!!!!!:whistling


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Sliverbush said:


> Yeah, you talking about your nose:laughing:


Is this the hammer you use?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Sliverbush said:


> I thought you guys were here to help. Buncha big shot know it alls, bet you can't even hammer good.


It is "Hammer *WELL*"!!!!!! You myopic, pea-brained, Gorgonzola Faced, arse-lick-of-dumbass wannabeeeee!


I feel better now.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Sliverbush said:


> Yeah, you talking about your nose:laughing:


I got yer nose......



Brock said:


> Send a personal message to this guy "JBBS"
> 
> he will help you out and he hammers real good to.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, time to call in the guns on this guy....Neo and JBBS and if Dirt shows up we can make the popcorn and settle in.....
Let's see now...who's online....:furious:


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

CrpntrFrk said:


> A square is a square. But if you are laying shingles I suggest shingle screws! They are awsome!:thumbsup:



Jeez, when's the last time you laid shingles, when columbus helped build a new colony??? It's 2009, we now have peel and stick shingles...remove the plastic strip on the back of the shingle, press into place, move onto the next one. Installs are faster, fixing missing shingles is faster, down the road tear off is faster.....good thing you found a construction forum, you need to get hip to the times. :thumbup:


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I can't believe you guys keep getting lured into these dirt diggler posts:laughing:


:laughing:Really???


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I can't believe you guys keep getting lured into these dirt diggler posts:laughing:


 Maybe this will turn into Dirt's third installment of the business plan thing...:laughing:

Silverbush my arse....or as they say in Southern Ohio: SilverBOOSH....


----------



## MACEXCAVATING (Nov 24, 2008)

OH BOY, here we go. This will be a hoot.:no:

Maybe a disgruntled homeowner pumping us for info.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

IHI said:


> Jeez, when's the last time you laid shingles, when columbus helped build a new colony??? It's 2009, we now have peel and stick shingles...remove the plastic strip on the back of the shingle, press into place, move onto the next one. Installs are faster, fixing missing shingles is faster, down the road tear off is faster.....good thing you found a construction forum, you need to get hip to the times. :thumbup:


Ya know I have been looking for those! Last time I wanted to use those but could not find them so I just used some joint compound... the five minute kind..... worked great!


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Ya know I have been looking for those! Last time I wanted to use those but could not find them so I just used some joint compound... the five minute kind..... worked great!


At least you were looking, i know when they first came out demand was so high they focused on high reroof territories first, so alot of the smaller communities got pushed off.

We used to use joint compound about 10yrs ago to applying our roofing since it worked equally good with ashpalt/fiberglass as well as EPDM, but we had to use the self sticking tape since that was what really helped keep it together, the mud would get brittle if mixed to quickly and often times crack overtime...the tape was the true glue of the mix. We have approximately 50 roofs out there with nothing but tape holding the shingles on without a problem or call back, i just did'nt like that stickey residue on my fingers so luckily manufacturers answered the call with the peel and stick design:notworthy


----------



## Sliverbush (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm back, my Mom made meatloaf tonight for her "Big Man". Heh!
I don't think you guys want to help me. I know alot, I can sheetrock, paint do plumbing and electric. I can do a furnace too if I had to. Bet not all you guys know that much.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Sliverbush said:


> I'm back, my Mom made meatloaf tonight for her "Big Man". Heh!
> I don't think you guys want to help me. I know alot, I can sheetrock, paint do plumbing and electric. I can do a furnace too if I had to. Bet not all you guys know that much.


meatloaf gives me the squirts


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Sliverbush said:


> I'm back, my Mom made meatloaf tonight for her "Big Man". Heh!
> I don't think you guys want to help me. I know alot, I can sheetrock, paint do plumbing and electric. I can do a furnace too if I had to. Bet not all you guys know that much.



Tell your mom I left my watch on the nightstand.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

precisionbuild said:


> Tell your mom I left my watch on the nightstand.


That wasnt no nightstand, she leaves her wooden leg next to the bed


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

Sliverbush said:


> I'm back, my Mom made meatloaf tonight for her "Big Man". Heh!
> I don't think you guys want to help me. I know alot, I can sheetrock, paint do plumbing and electric. I can do a furnace too if I had to. Bet not all you guys know that much.


Sure I'll help you seem to be a real nice fella. 

Have you thought up any names for your new company?



.


----------



## Sliverbush (Feb 2, 2009)

You talking about my Mamma
Yo mama so nasty she made speed stick slow down.


----------



## Sliverbush (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, I thought First Choice Construction. Cool Huh?


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

.



I have some ideas 
for a company name 
and also for your slogan 
if you are interested.





.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

precisionbuild said:


> Tell your mom I left my watch on the nightstand.


 Right next to the $50 bill, she'll find it......:laughing:


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

Sliverbush said:


> Yes, I thought First Choice Construction. Cool Huh?


 
.




That's really good Silverbush. 
What do you specialize in?




.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

Sliverbush said:


> You talking about my Mamma
> Yo mama so nasty she made speed stick slow down.



This is me and your mom right here...


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Bodger said:


> Right next to the $50 bill, she'll find it......:laughing:


$50 ??????????? You got robbed. I been giving her $10 and a half smoked Marlboro


----------



## Sliverbush (Feb 2, 2009)

I am going to specialize in fixing people houses nice, like in Better Homes and Garden books.


----------



## Sliverbush (Feb 2, 2009)

> This is me and your mom right here


Your Mammas so nasty she brings crabs to the beach:laughing:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Sliverbush said:


> You talking about my Mamma
> Yo mama so nasty she made speed stick slow down.


Did you say your mom MADE meatloaf, or she LOOKS like Meatloaf??:laughing:

Is dis yo' momma....?


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

gee wiz, I missed out on all the fun

When I do a medium square I charge about treefiddy.


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

A W Smith said:


> 16 X 24 for $13.49


Now THATS a square!:lol:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> 16 X 24 for $13.49





ribuilder said:


> Now THATS a square!:lol:


That's an "L"


Here is a "T":










What a bunch of n00bs .....get to know the alphabet before you take the show on the road and start *charging* people.

:laughing:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

104 posts in 21.5 hours. Is that a record? 
OP, if you want to be competitive, use the small square formula and an elastic tape measure to stretch the exposure.


----------



## apehangeralfy (Oct 26, 2008)

I thought shingles were rectangular....


----------



## Sliverbush (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey, forget how much a square, I don't have ladders so I'm going to spezialise in kitchens and trim. There's a guy here called Rocky Mountain Bathrooms or something and I'm going to do exactly what he does. If he can do it I can.

Badlands Bathrooms of South Dakota

Now that's cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I didnt know there was small squares and big squares!?:blink:
> A square is a square. But if you are laying shingles I suggest shingle screws! They are awsome!:thumbsup:


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

skyhook said:


> 104 posts in 21.5 hours. Is that a record?
> OP, if you want to be competitive, use the small square formula and an elastic tape measure to stretch the exposure.


I think the green-eyed cutie
with the hots for Jessie bested
this one easily. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

This is still going on?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Sliverbush said:


> Hey, forget how much a square, I don't have ladders so I'm going to spezialise in kitchens and trim. There's a guy here called Rocky Mountain Bathrooms or something and I'm going to do exactly what he does. If he can do it I can.
> 
> Badlands Bathrooms of South Dakota
> 
> Now that's cool.:thumbsup:




Until you learn the basics of syntax and spelling, Mike Finley will Reign Supreme, where your namesake is concerned


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Nope.
Move along there boy.
Nothing to see here! :laughing:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> This is still going on?


:laughing::laughing:

Next thing you know, we'll see the log cabin addition thread come up again:laughing:


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

Sliverbush said:


> Hey, forget how much a square, I don't have ladders so I'm going to spezialise in kitchens and trim. There's a guy here called Rocky Mountain Bathrooms or something and I'm going to do exactly what he does. If he can do it I can.
> 
> Badlands Bathrooms of South Dakota
> 
> Now that's cool.:thumbsup:


 
"Sliverbush" i love that name. LOL.
I thought it said silver till just now. thats funny.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Sliverbush said:


> Badlands Bathrooms of South Dakota
> 
> Now that's cool.:thumbsup:


2 things....
- Aren't all bathrooms known as the "badlands"?
- It's definitley not cool to say your own idea is cool.

So when you really sit down [on the crapper] and think about it...it's actually kinda lame.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Show yourself and reveal your true identity you bilious basteed!

Put down that meat loaf and tell us who you are that dares tread the boards of the professional contractor!

You vile weed! A pox upon you for a dastardly lout!!

:laughing:.......Almost sounds Shakespearean if you read it real fast.....:whistling


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Jason W said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Next thing you know, we'll see the log cabin addition thread come up again:laughing:


Whodat Dodat??????????


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Sliverbush said:


> Hey, forget how much a square, I don't have ladders so I'm going to spezialise in kitchens and trim. There's a guy here called Rocky Mountain Bathrooms or something and I'm going to do exactly what he does. If he can do it I can.
> 
> Badlands Bathrooms of South Dakota
> 
> Now that's cool.:thumbsup:


 Nah...You'll never make it...

It's been a long time now since Finley cornered the market on people who can't bear to sh!t in the same toilet one more day.... :laughing::clap:


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

Now bathrooms?


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

damn how do you do youtube here?


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Sliverbush said:


> Hey, forget how much a square, I don't have ladders so I'm going to spezialise in kitchens and trim. There's a guy here called Rocky Mountain Bathrooms or something and I'm going to do exactly what he does. If he can do it I can.
> 
> Badlands Bathrooms of South Dakota
> 
> Now that's cool.:thumbsup:


hehe your butt cracks showing :whistling

For the past 24 hours I _almost_ thought you could be my nephew straight off his 12th grade Building Arts shop program; can't be though, this last post proves you're much wiser than he.


----------



## leakygoose (Dec 14, 2007)

Don't do it Josh ,been there done that. Its a bunch of crap . Tell them to loose your # .


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

this is really the thread that just keeps on giving... like the jelly of the month club...n00bs helping n00bs, 10 x 10 =110, dogs and cats, living together...mass hysteria....


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

leakygoose said:


> Don't do it Josh ,been there done that. Its a bunch of crap . Tell them to loose your # .


Maybe Vince (from SM) is really the Shamwow guy?? I'll ask late this month when he calls, tell him to get me a contract to sign IN PERSON and then i'll punch him in the face and stick his carni microphone up his azz:laughing:


----------



## leakygoose (Dec 14, 2007)

Deadhead Derek said:


> this is really the thread that just keeps on giving... like the jelly of the month club...n00bs helping n00bs, 10 x 10 =110, dogs and cats, living together...mass hysteria....


Huh


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Pay *no* attention to
the man behind the curtain!
Cue the Flying Monkeys!
I'm riding out of here on
my horse of a different color.....


Where did Toto go????






Auntie Em? Auntie Em?


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm going to put on my ruby slippers and go back to my knitting.....


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*"your gonna have an exciting life now" or "your gonna love my nuts'*



IHI said:


> Maybe Vince (from SM) is really the Shamwow guy?? I'll ask late this month when he calls, tell him to get me a contract to sign IN PERSON and then i'll punch him in the face and stick his carni microphone up his azz:laughing:


No! Everyone knows Vince from service magic is the slap chop guy.





 
Slap away every day!


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

so why am I dressed up like a pirate in this restaurant....


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Deadhead Derek said:


> so why am I dressed up like a pirate in this restaurant....


 ...because you are now living the movie Fast Times at Ridgemont High!
:clap::laughing:


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

Bodger said:


> ...because you are now living the movie Fast Times at Ridgemont High!
> :clap::laughing:


that would have been, " I will serve no fries, before their time.. "
I was actually stuck on the credit report dot com commercial...should have seen this coming st me like an atom bomb...


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Deadhead Derek said:


> this is really the thread that just keeps on giving... like the jelly of the month club...n00bs helping n00bs, 10 x 10 =110, dogs and cats, living together...mass hysteria....


"Tell em about the Twinkie."

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sliverbush
Join Date: Feb 2009
Posts: 19 

You must be feeling a little intimidated with all of us pros around here.

Definitely a chain-yanker but really, when does one stop being a Noob? 3 bloody noses and a round of pummeling about the head and shoulders for making stupid posts? 2 months of tail between the legs "I'm so embarrassed" posts?

Oh wait a minute. 250 posts!

Signed, Noob. :shifty:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> No! Everyone knows Vince from service magic is the slap chop guy.
> 
> 
> Slap away every day!



Vince needs to get throat punched....


----------



## Blast&Coat (Jan 15, 2009)

Can we start a giving out awards for the most ridiculous questions of the month? note to self: steer clear of silverbush advice.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Blast&Coat said:


> Can we start a giving out awards for the most ridiculous questions of the month? note to self: steer clear of *silverbush* advice.


And *S L I V E R B U S H* too. :laughing:


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Sliverbush said:


> Your Mammas so nasty she brings crabs to the beach:laughing:


----------



## CYB (Feb 24, 2007)

silvertree said:


> Yeah right, HaHa. Whats next, brass magnet?


what, you don't have a brass magnet. I used to have one but foolishly pawned it, along with the board stretcher.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Sliverbush said:


> I am a pefessional contractor and need help. I got fired from my job because I know more than my boss, he was jealous of me. So I am going into business for myself. I need to know how much to charge for a square of roofing and then siding. I know it depends on how big a square we are talking about, so how about a medium square. How much is that? Ballpark is OK.


OK guys back to the OP's original question seeing it wasn't answered

For roofing & siding - pricing 

Square Inch (SI) is a really small square measurement generally only used in Calif which = 1
Square Foot (SF) would still be considered a small square and generally only used by Insurance Companies which equates out to 144 SI
A regular square is 10 SF x 10 SF & you have already done the math on that
A medium square you have me on that, no wait a second, I think I have it - got it --- you must be from across the pond & are talking about a Square Meter so the price would be paid in Euros and last I heard was going for around treefiddy

My condolences on the fact that you only play in the bushes, Mr. Sliver


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

A W Smith said:


> No! Everyone knows Vince from service magic is the slap chop guy.


----------



## Sliverbush (Feb 2, 2009)

HaHa! You guys.
I can do a square now. 10X10 = 100
Today I made steps. Its 40 inches from the floor so how come one step is only 6 inches. The biggest is about 9" or a little more. They look OK, but something didn't go all the way right, but they are solid. 
Tomorrow I am doing the railing. Man! That is gonna be tough because all those little things (pickets) have to fit right. I am borrowing a miter box from my friend. He has all the Craftsman tools and some Ryobi. I like the color of Ryobi better.
Here's a tip for you guys.
If the customer asks how much, don't get nervous, say "It's gonna take as long as it takes to get it right, and my prices are good, so I'll tell you when I'm done". I mean what a stupid question, if we knew how much we wouldn't call it an estimate.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

> I like that RB guy too, he's pretty helpful. Is he a "minority" contractor cause he sounds like one? It doesn't sound like he knows a lot about construction but he's friendly.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

He's a pretty good guy. Just don't make a bet with him. Takes forever to get paid.:thumbsup:


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

Celtic said:


> :blink:
> 
> So minority contractors are "friendly", just not "smart".
> 
> ...


 
Hahahaha....who need a tv with this thread? :thumbsup: This Sliverbush guy could be the biggest tool on here...I mean that in the nicest way possiable


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

ribuilder said:


> Hahahaha....who need a tv with this thread? :thumbsup: This Sliverbush guy could be the biggest tool on here...I mean that in the nicest way possiable


It's safe to say he passed the initiation and hazing rites. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Sliverbush said:


> Wow, I only had to do one railing with those pickets and it took all morning.
> Looks good I guess. Homeowner didn't say anything one way or another.
> I gotta go look at another job on Saturday, they want a wall taken down in the middle of the house, I can handle that. Just cut it open and put in a beam. Not sure about the heat vent, I'll get one from Home Depot.
> Gotta talk to the Rocky Mountain guy later. I like that RB guy too, he's pretty helpful. Is he a "minority" contractor cause he sounds like one? It doesn't sound like he knows a lot about construction but he's friendly.


Okay, that's it. You pushed too friggin' far. You blew it bub. That is some pretty bad acting. I mean, we can fall for some lame assed stuff once in a while but that is pretty thick laid ****.:laughing: I salute your effort but you overplayed it.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Sliverbush said:


> Looks good I guess. *Homeowner didn't say anything one way or another*.


Then you FAILED to make ANY sort of impression!!!

Will one of the MODS please check the IP of this Incognitus Prevaricator.


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

He's not prevaricating if he truly believes what he says. Besides, there's a thought here that one of the mods is behind this. Something about pumping up ratings, I think. :yawn:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Sliverbush said:


> I like that RB guy too, he's pretty helpful. *Is he a "minority" contractor* *cause he sounds like one*? It doesn't sound like he knows a lot about construction but he's friendly.



Hold up Is RBS gonna have to choke a Biotch?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

Stay on the subject or I going to report you and MALCO.

This is your final warning.




____


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike(VA) said:


> He's not prevaricating if he truly believes what he says. Besides, there's a thought here that one of the mods is behind this. Something about pumping up ratings, I think. :yawn:


 

....and his mom is very active I might add.







.


----------



## CHB70 (Apr 22, 2006)

What a thread WOW!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

precisionbuild said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> He's a pretty good guy. Just don't make a bet with him. Takes forever to get paid.:thumbsup:


I want my 2 dollars :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

CHB70 said:


> What a thread WOW!


Dass how we roll Gee!


----------



## Sliverbush (Feb 2, 2009)

I gotta type fast, I got busted by my Ma. Shes at the church right now but I gotta go pick her up.
Ma caught me looking at porn yesterday and shes busting me from the computer. Sheesh, just a little peek was all, but man I didn't know about some of the stuff I saw. I gotta get my own apartment, soon.
I'll be back. I don't know when though. Take it easy guys.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Sliverbush = 15 yr old female?? (a wild wide guess).. lol :whistling


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Jbbs


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Jbbs


I don't got it being him. He is head on. Not this round about joke crap


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Bush

He is also smart/educated and certainly DEVIOUS enough to post in this fashion.


----------



## Sliverbush (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry I left, I gotta be careful. I have a ? for RB. Are you doing better now that your guy is president? It says you live in Washington. Are you getting government work? I think your a good American so I hope so. How about that Obama wife, she looks good in a dress.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Sliverbush said:


> Sorry I left, I gotta be careful. I have a ? for RB. Are you doing better now that your guy is president? It says you live in Washington. Are you getting government work? I think your a good American so I hope so. How about that Obama wife, she looks good in a dress.



What makes Obama My guy, is it the perceived "Minority similarities" or do you think I voted for him for President??

Actually since he got voted in I haven't been working. I have been in the house waiting for my stimulus check. I stocked up on some 40 ounces and bought an Xbox so I can be here when they deliver the check.


----------



## precisionbuild (Nov 17, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> What makes Obama My guy, is it the perceived "Minority similarities" or do you think I voted for him for President??
> 
> Actually since he got voted in I haven't been working. I have been in the house waiting for my stimulus check. I stocked up on some 40 ounces and bought an Xbox so I can be here when they deliver the check.


Good, then you can pay me mine. I hope they put a rush on yours.:thumbsup:


----------

